# Unterschied Trendwhore / Abstract



## bigfella (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo.
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
Und zwar würde ich gern wissen, worin der Unterschied zwischen den "Grafikstilen" Trendwhore und Abstract liegt?

Kennt vielleicht jemand Seiten wo auf die unterschiedlichen Grafikstile der digitalen Kunst eingegangen wird?

Gibt es vielleicht Definitionen der einzeln Stile?

Über jede Hilfe bin ich wirklich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Leola13 (6. Juni 2006)

Hai,

frei nach Schnauze und ohne Garantie auf Richtigkeit :

Trenwhore sind meiner Meinung nach "wirre" Kreise, Linien, etc.
Abstrakt ist meiner Meinung nach die Verfremdung (karikatur) von etwas Gegenständlichem

Ciao Stefan

Definition : An sich bezeichnen die Maler der abstrakten Malerei ihre Bilder als eine jeweils eigenständige Abstraktion, da sie die Abstraktion als Entfernung vom Naturvorbild definieren

siehe auch : wikipedia


----------



## Drol-Anurav (6. Juni 2006)

*agrees*
Treadwhores sind lediglich als grafische Objekte anzusehen, ein spiel aus Licht und Schatten, Reflexionen und Lichtbrechungen. Sie müssen nicht unbedingt etwas gegenständliches darstellen.
Abstraktes (was ja aus der traditionellen Kunst kommt) sol etwas ganz bestimmtes darstellen, was zumeist jedoch nur noch der Maler selber sieht, oder Kunstgelehrte, bei dem Versuch, irgendwas in einen Kleks hinein zu interpretieren 
Es gibt eine Bilderserie von Picasso (der ja einer der ersteren abstrakten Künstler war)
Auf dieser Bilderserie versucht er, aus einem perfekt ausgezeichneten Stier, einen Stier nach seinen vorstellungen zu abstrahieren (diese Serie führt er über 3 Jahre weiter, ich bin der Meinung, er hätte den ersten Stier behalten sollen  )
Von Picasso stammt ja auch das zitat, er sei mit zwölf bereits in der lage gewesen, zu malen, wie ein Raffael, jedoch habe er sein ganzes Leben gebraucht, um wieder wie ein Kind zu malen . . .


----------



## bigfella (7. Juni 2006)

Habe soeben auf deviantart.com etwas vom Grafikstil "Oekaki" gesehen/gelesen.
Anhand der Bilder Anime-style.

http://digitalart.deviantart.com/oekaki/
Aber woher kommt der Name und wie könnte man den Grafikstil erklären?
Wie erstellt man solche Grafiken?

Könnte mir vorstellen Zeichnungen auf Papier und dann ins Vektorformat umwandeln?
Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Juni 2006)

"Oekaki" ist meiner Meinung nach eine Skizze - direkt am PC gezeichnet. Soweit ich weiß bedeutet "Oekaki" auch soviel wie Gekritzel/Skizze.

Normalerweise gibt es ein spezielles Programm für diese Zeichnungen, das auch die Arbeitszeit aufzeichnet ... in etwa wie hier: http://www.imaginationcubed.com


----------



## bigfella (8. Juni 2006)

Wie wird das eigentlich ausgesprochen?  
"Ökaki" oder "Ökäki" ?


----------

